# Walt Williams tired of writing edgy games like Spec Ops: The Line, moves from AAA



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

Announced on his Twitter he was quitting AAA gaming and moving on to lower-key games and writing books.


----------



## Tragic (Sep 8, 2014)

Spec Ops: The Line is considered AAA?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2014)

Tragic said:


> Spec Ops: The Line is considered AAA?



okay i liked spec ops
but AAA?

I dont think it had quite the engine of AAA behind it


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

It was from 2K.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

was the edge razor sharp?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2014)

Spec Ops: The Line was edgy?

I must've gotten the non-edgy ending.

Or I really just didn't notice it while playing.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Announced on his Twitter he was quitting AAA gaming and moving on to lower-key games and* writing books.*



I guess AAA gaming inspires you to write books?


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Spec Ops: The Line was edgy?
> 
> I must've gotten the non-edgy ending.
> 
> Or I really just didn't notice it while playing.



It's "edginess" came out more in reviews and interviews with the dev. Talking about shit like how the gameplay was mediocre to below-par on purpose as an "ironic commentary on how boring shooters are," or talking about how deep their choice of morality is by actually forcing you to do stuff - like every game ever made, but they treated it as giving a moral choice... "do this thing, or shut off the game."

Yager basically sounds like the video game equivalent of David Cage. Oh wait...

And then when talking about Dead Island 2, they were tauting - endlessly - their racial diversity in the game and how they used actual statistic to get the numbers of whites, blacks, asians, etc. to what California really is. They proceeded to shame other games for not having racial diversity. (In case you missed it, Dead Island 2 now has two white females, one white male, and a black male main character - coming down from Dead Island's one white male, one black female, one Asian female, and one black male).


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2014)

Edge master bitching about edgy games.

Ye gods the irony.

Walt's just doing the smart thing since video games are turning into tryhard shits nowadays.


----------

